# AR guys... Opinions on Daniel Defense?



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Im ready to pull the trigger on a Daniel Defense M4 V7, but wanted to check with the masses and see if there are any bad reviews or something that I am missing on the DD brand...

I am mostly interested in the low profile of their free floated barrel and how lightweight they are.

Lastly, I have a question about weight.... I have the choice between a V7 which weighs 6lbs, 6.4 oz..... or the V7 LW (lw=lightweight) which weighs 6lbs, 3.2 oz...

Is the 3.2 ounce difference gonna make it or break it? I have only held the standard one and it was pretty dang light.... but I figure lighter is better just from a toting through the woods standpoint.... Do I need to take some other things into consideration? As in, what is a downfall to a lighter weight.... Seems that the entire weight difference is centered on the barrel.

Below are the 2 barrels.... Top one is the standard, bottom is the lightweight model...



















As always, thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated....

Let the AR madness begin.... AHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't have any personal experience with the Daniel Defense brand but everything I have heard has been really positive.

Not to hijack your thread but there is a guy in Seabrook that is manufacturing ARs. The company is Battle Rifle Company.... http://www.battleriflecompany.com/ I purchased one of these as a Christmas gift for a buddy of mine and he has been very happy with it. I bought it at "The Arms Room" in League City.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Justin,

They say "every ounce counts" when your humping it all day over tough terrain but for the majority of us we will never notice the loss or gain of 3.2 Oz's IMHO!!!

If weight is an issue then you can save weight in other ways like first off getting rid of that front fixed sight/gas block and going with a different style front sight/gas block and several other weight saving things. 

By the way, DD is pretty darn good stuff, no doubt!!!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

If it were my decision I'd go with the M4 over the LW barrel. The thinner a barrel is the faster it heats up when fired and you'll most likely never notice that 3.2 oz. difference. I've never owned a DD but have heard good things about their quality.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd stay away from the light profile barrels unless you don't plan on shooting a whole lot at once. They will heat up very quickly.

You'd probably never notice the difference in weight.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the full weapon but I have a few of their railed hand guards. The quality is top notch, IMO. Very light stuff. The only problem is that the gun may start out lightweight, but once you start adding "stuff", it gets heavy quick. You going to keep the iron sights or go with some sort of optics? Also, you trying to keep it bare bones or will you try to add "stuff" (flashlight, forward grip, etc.)? I don't think you will be able to tell the difference between the two, just keep it as simple as possible and you should be good to go with either.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I am not getting the fixed sights. I have opted for flip ups instead. I will be keeping with their short rail system as well, as I dont plan on adding any lights, fore grips or anything like that...

Basically, this gun will be getting optics (probably an Eotech), sling, and flip up sights.

What do you guys consider shooting "ALOT AT ONCE." We had discussed the heating issue, but I didnt think I would ever shoot what I consider to be alot...

Plus, when plinking around, I wouldnt figure you would really worry about straying a bullet an inch or so off.... Since the hunting this thing will see will be hog and maybe some predators, I dont think I would be slinging THAT much lead.... but, I may be wrong... So what do yall consider alot? 100 rounds in a hour? 500 rounds in an hour?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been looking at the same. Any comments on the Mid length V5 version vs the V1 carbine length? There doesnt appear to be a big diff between models but have read somewhere the mid corrects some problems with carbine system? Dont really know though...


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

Wiredhernandez said:


> I have been looking at the same. Any comments on the Mid length V5 version vs the V1 carbine length? There doesnt appear to be a big diff between models but have read somewhere the mid corrects some problems with carbine system? Dont really know though...


They say that mid-length is less violent to cycle than a carbine gas. The peak pressure at the gas port will be higher on a carbine which results in accelerated wear on the bolt and extractor by the increase in pressure ( more likely to shave a bolt lug or break an extractor). Is it enough for a casual shooter to notice? I don't think so. If you shoot 10K rounds out of it in theory the mid should last longer before breaking. But most people wont even shoot 5k rounds out of their ARs in a lifetime. If your going the SBR route then carbine or pistol gas is a must to get it to cycle properly. I own both and like the mid better simply because of the extra 2 inches of rail space (7" vs 9"). I've got big hands and it can get crowded on that rail with accessories on the carbine. YMMV.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

I have owned a DD M4 V5 lightweight for about a month now. I have run about 200 rounds through it. It is super light and I love it. Call cypress armory up. They are a big mover of daniel defense and can get you one in a couple weeks instead of a few months going directly through daniel defense. Cold hammer forged barrels, made in house handguards(awesome), foregrip, mapgul buttstock, and M4 feedramps are all standard on the DD's. I bought one because of all the feedback I read on AR15.com and a few other places. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

DD are good to go. If you want the lightweight bbl get it. I doubt you will ever be firing enough rounds at one time to make a difference. Ignore the comments about light weight bbls heating up and being innacurate, You are buying a carbine not a sniper rifle. The two are different. 

Jim


----------



## hideandseek (Dec 11, 2010)

here's a good read!

*http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?81462-So-you-want-to-buy-an-AR-15-huh*


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ended up going with the Daniel Defense M4 V7s (non light weight).... Wait time for the LWs were extending into June and July, and even that was looking iffy.

Got flip up sights, Multiposition sling, and ammo for both.... Now time for some optics! These things are SA-WEET!!! Really comfortable and lightweight, even though they are the standard model.

Big shout out to Sid over at Spectre Firearms up on 249 @ Spring Cypress. Super great guy to work with. I will definetely be back to do more business.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Stuff!!! Now you got one for both hands, Rambo!!! LOL!!! You can never have to many AR's!!!!


----------

